# need advise....



## Maxs01b5 (Nov 24, 2009)

so next year around this time i plan to be starting a strictly residential plowing service, about 20 drives. As of today im still on the wall about what type of truck to get i was leaning towards a wrangler/cherokee/ranger/dakota something small but capable. i found this today

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/1483888643.html

would this be a worth while investment? i realize it has a lot of miles, im pretty mechanically inclined so i could do some preventative maintenance, or would trying to purchase the plow assembly refurbishing that and picking up a cherokee down the road be an better option. Or am i being stupid?


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

I think that price is a little high for that vehicle. You'd be better off buying something without a plow and putting one on it. That way you know that someone didn't abuse it plowing snow.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

LOL spelling errors in the listing, brilliant seller. 



GatorDL55;878027 said:


> I think that price is a little high for that vehicle. You'd be better off buying something without a plow and putting one on it. That way you know that someone didn't abuse it plowing snow.


X2

I have always preached that, buy a vehicle and put a plow on it. That way you have a better idea of what you got, and likely much less rust. Rust would be my biggest worry.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I have plowed with my Cherokee since 03 and it has done a great job. Look it over REAL well. Diffs and tranny, look for leaks or sealer.check where the frame mounts to the truck too. I have seen them kink the frame!


----------



## Maxs01b5 (Nov 24, 2009)

appreciate the advise guys! i was hoping to get a truck that hasnt been used for plowing, just do not want to get ripped a new one paying for the plow install and all. i was thinking about the do it yourself plows they sell any good for the jeeps or not really?


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Maxs01b5;879002 said:


> ...i was thinking about the do it yourself plows they sell any good for the jeeps or not really?


You can install any plow yourself, it basically just bolts up and the wiring is plug and play.


----------

